# N Frames



## TGS2 (May 6, 2006)

Let's see some pics! I really enjoy the big bore revolvers, shooting them and even just looking at them.

Model 29-2









Model 57 no dash


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I'll tell ya - for some strange reason, I've always wanted a 45 ACP revolver. Can't explain it.

Other than that - never been too much of a revolver guy...


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2006)

Top Gun Supply said:


> Let's see some pics! I really enjoy the big bore revolvers, shooting them and even just looking at them.
> 
> Model 29-2
> 
> Model 57 no dash


Wow, Those look nice... I would be afraid to shoot them from the fear of putting a stratch on them. They're to purty to shoot! :smt071


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

js said:


> Wow, Those look nice... I would be afraid to shoot them from the fear of putting a stratch on them. They're to purty to shoot! :smt071


There's no such thing as a gun to pretty to shoot. If you have it, shoot it.:-D


----------



## MATTHIAS (May 5, 2006)

nice pair!..i like the grips on your 57..


----------



## hberttmank (May 5, 2006)

I love my N-frame Smiths. Here is my 625 in 45acp








and my 627 in 357 mag.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

hberttmank said:


>


I really like this gun myself. Doesn't it come w/ the wooden grips installed, but it also has the rubber grips too, right?

If I was really into revolvers, I would buy this - there is one at the local shop.


----------



## hberttmank (May 5, 2006)

Shipwreck, I have seen the PC 627 with both kinds of grips, mine came with the rubber Hogues, which I prefer anyway. Even if you are not into revolvers, you should shoot one of these. Very few autos can compare when it comes to trigger pull and accuracy.


----------



## Richard (May 8, 2006)

Does a Third model Hand Ejector count? Regards, Richard :-D


----------



## Stephen A. Camp (May 9, 2006)

Hello. Like so many, I share a very strong fondness for N-frames. Here are a few:









_This is a Model 28 with some old Fitz "Gunfighter" grips._









_A Model 58 that is also wearing the Gunfighter grips._









_A Model 625 chambered for .45 ACP and auto rim._









_This Model 24 .44 Special has frequently accompanied me while hunting._









_A Mountain Gun in .45 Colt_









_A 3 1/2" Model 27_

Best.


----------



## Richard (May 8, 2006)

M29-3:








1917:








27-2:








325:









Regards,

Richard :-D


----------



## mcghooganhan (May 10, 2006)

Very impressive with drooling side effect. My favorite is the Model 27, but I have a 624,625, 29-3. and 66-1. Don't have any pics but hope to do some scenes this summer. I really like the 10mm too.

mcghoo :wink:


----------



## Richard (May 8, 2006)

4" S&W Model 28-2 with Herrett Jordan Trooper grips. Regards, Richard :-D


----------



## rfawcs (Feb 11, 2006)

Top Gun Supply said:


> Let's see some pics! I really enjoy the big bore revolvers, shooting them and even just looking at them.
> 
> Here's my Model 28-2. I picked it up (very) slightly used...


----------



## Richard (May 8, 2006)

4" S&W Model 58 with Herrett Jordan Trooper grips. Regards, Richard :-D


----------



## tom turner (May 16, 2006)

Love those "N" frames! Here's my favorite, a .45ACP Model 25-2 with a shortened barrel (3 1/4") and a really slick action!


----------



## Richard (May 8, 2006)

Thisis my 4" M629-2 with Jordan grips. Regards, Richard :-D


----------



## Gixerman1000 (Feb 3, 2006)

6.5" 629-5 Classic









6.5" 657-3 Classic Hunter with factory mag-na-port.









5.5" 627-0 Model of 1989


----------



## hberttmank (May 5, 2006)

Gixerman, I sure like that unfluted 627. Is that a Millet rear sight?


----------



## Gixerman1000 (Feb 3, 2006)

hberttmank said:


> Gixerman, I sure like that unfluted 627. Is that a Millet rear sight?


Thanks buddy, yep it sure is, good eye 

I've had it about two years and it's a real good shooter, I hope to add an 8 shot 627 soon, either like yours or the V-comp model .


----------



## jimg11 (May 17, 2006)

The N frame S&Ws are really neat.










This 3" model 29 made a great pocket pistol .


----------

